# How much to board?



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I just bought an amazing ranch. And want to allow others to board their horses here. I don't know what the going rate is to charge. I live in Northern Pennsylvania, near Scranton/Hamlin area. 

I don't want to care for the horse--i will check on it during the day--make sure its got water and food. I would even let out the horse to the pasture and bring him back in at night. But you would have to do everything else, like cleaning, vet care etc. 

How much should I charge? Here is some information:

There is a 75' x 120' Indoor Riding Arena and inside the same building is a 36' x 75' stable area. 6 stalls are finished, a bathroom and a tack room.

Outside the buildings are 3 separate fenced in pastures totalling about 15 acres of pasture. An outdoor "run-in" shed is in one of the pastures for the comfort of the horses in bad weather.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/41922/album/horse-ranch-5403/

I uploaded pictures!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Board rates vary widely by region. I'd check out your local craigslist and kijiji, look for self board and what facilities and services are offered, and base your prices on that. Also, if you're offering self board, you need to consider whether you will provide hay/feed, and if so, how much you want to customize feed programs, and if not, where your potential boarders could store their own hay and feed.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Being very near your area(Poconos/Stroudsburg), I would maybe charge $200 for self care, tops. I know some fairly nice barns around here that only charge $150, but yours is very nice. If you were to offer full care, I would offer it at $350-$400, tops.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice looking place! I dont know what your area charges, but I had to compliment your place.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL ranch!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Wow what a place!!!!

I would try and rent the entire barn to one person, maybe a trainer that can manage the barn and do all the work themselves. Then they can collect board from their clients and all you do is collect from the trainer.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Shoot..if you want to rent the barn out to someone lemme know how much, lol. Might have to move up a few hours north, it's beautiful!

We have self care without hay/grain (so basically renting stall/pasture) around here for $150 in the Pittsburgh/Beaver area. Haven't heard of anyone including hay at a self care facility.
Full board is anywhere from $220-550 or so around here..which is why I'm at the cheapest (yet best run/amenity) barn on pasture board with 24/7 hay for $120/month. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MammaCruz said:


> Ok I just bought an amazing ranch. And want to allow others to board their horses here. I don't know what the going rate is to charge. I live in Northern Pennsylvania, near Scranton/Hamlin area.
> 
> I don't want to care for the horse--i will check on it during the day--make sure its got water and food. I would even let out the horse to the pasture and bring him back in at night. But you would have to do everything else, like cleaning, vet care etc.
> 
> ...


Lovely place! in the area we live in, a property like that costs anywhere from $300-350. The only downside with the property is not having access to an outdoor arena. Great property otherwise.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

MammaCruz said:


> I don't want to care for the horse--i will check on it during the day--make sure its got water and food. I would even let out the horse to the pasture and bring him back in at night. But you would have to do everything else, like cleaning, vet care etc.


I am in SE Pa, so the price will differ for your area but here you would be in the $400-$450 a month range because of the indoor. 

Based on what you are saying you want to do, you are just short of full care as stall cleaning was not included on your list of things to do. 
I would recommend adding that, as then you are in the normal range of what places offer. If you don't want to do it yourself, you can offer discounted board to people who will. 

If you do completely self care, then you always get stuck with those few boarders who run out of feed, don't clean the stalls etc.


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

Rent the whole barn out!! Never thought of that...did not know that was an option!! Hmmm...

I know absolutely NOTHING about horses--you would not want me to take care of you horse! I mean I could give it water and put a blanket on it and make sure its got hay to eat. Maybe even shoo the fly off his back, but thats about all i know.

There would be a place for the people to keep their hay and water is available. 

I put up an advertisement as SELF-BOARD--$300.

I received an email asking to have use of the indoor arena---how much do I charge by the hour/day??? They asked me and i didn't know what to say.


CLUELESS


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm serious about renting the whole barn..lol.

Anywho..highly doubt you'll be able to get any boarders at $300/month self care without providing hay/grain.

As for the arena, an indoor around here costs $10/hour/horse and rider pair. Another arena wanted $120/day for a little 4H clinic we were doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Around here, St. Louis, it is $15-25 per individual use. say for one person to come and ride. If someone wants to rent the arena for an entire day, for a clinic or a club event more, maybe $150-200.

Just a side note, you will have clean up afterwards. You will have manure in the arena and on your gravel parking lot. That is why, I think your best bet is to rent the entire barn to one person.
They do that all the time around here, your main renter will take care of the everyday clean up and maintenance of the horses and the barn. And you can negotiate on the larger things, like cutting grass, repairing fences and maintaining the footing in the arena and round pen.

If you do individual boarding all of that is left to you alone. You will have several different people keeping different hay, grain,tack so you need room for all of that.
Where as if everyone comes in with one trainer, mostly there should be less drama, than with 7 or 9 individuals.

With individual boarders what if someone doesn't feed their horse, or is behind in board, has no hay, or even dumps the horse on you? With a trainer that is their problem.

And the best part is if it doesn't work out, you only have one person to kick out.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

$150 for pasture board including hay.
But our area is most likely more expensive than most places.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I currently pay $120 for pasture board with hay out all year round.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

BARN FOR RENT 

What should the ad read? I am wondering if that would work.. 

And didn't think about mending fences/manure on rocks and maintenance like that..... Hmmmmm

You Horse people are so informative!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just curious as to why you bought a horse farm (_not_ a ranch) and don't have any plans to buy horses yourself. I'd never spend money on something I didn't have any intention of using for myself. Very interesting and rather strange purchase, to my way of thinking.

As far as offering complete self care, you'd still be responsible for keeping the fences and property maintained properly. You'll also need major liability insurance, since you'd be letting strangers and their equines onto your property. Regular homeowner's won't cover the insurance you need if you rent out the facility to boarders or even just one other person.

Are you prepared to let people come and go on your property at all hours of the day and night? Because that does happen when it's self care. You also need to be aware that even if it's completely self care, you'll be ultimately responsible for any animal neglected by its owner, since it's on your property.


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

Again...more stuff to think about.... Thanks.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Even though the facility seems nice, you're really going to have a hard time with boarders if you just want to do the bare minimum. Self care boarding is tricky, as everyone has their own standard of self care.

Just ponder these two instances:

How will you feel if one of the self care boarders doesn't clean their stall for a week?

How will you feel when one horse is left outside by their self care owner because they couldn't make it out to turn him in....and a huge storm is blowing in? 

I'd charge more and clean the stalls, turn out/in and feed hay myself. That way I KNOW the horses are in good shape and the boarders KNOWS that if they cannot make it out that their horse is in good hands.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I was also wondering why you purchased this place if you know nothing about horses. Did you see it as a way to make money? Boarding facilities barely break even with their costs. You could rent the barn out to a trainer. Just make sure you have the proper insurance. 

I would say a fair amount to charge someone to come and riding in the indoor would be 15-20/use in your area. Again, make sure you have insurance to cover everything in case somthing were to happen.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Given that you don't have a horse management background, I think renting out the whole barn to a trainer is going to be your best bet. Running a full-care board facility would probably be a lot more than you're willing to get into, and self-care facilities still require a lot of property upkeep and cleaning up that you'd have to do, even if you have reliable boarders who clean stalls/feed/etc as they're supposed to (and there's always at least one who doesn't!)


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the rent out the barn would be the best thing. And true I don't have any background in horses. I bought the ranch and spent the money--simply because i have the means to do such a thing--beautiful home, landscaping, pool, location, its absolutely a treasure! And hey a barn comes with it---hmmm, what to do with that... So i've been here not yet a year and I'm trying to think if I should do something with the barn--thats all.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Barn for lease: 
36 x 75' barn with 6 finished stalls, more can be built if needed
tack room and rest room
70 x 120 indoor arena
outdoor round pen
3 pastures totaling 15 acres, one loafing shed

No individual stall rental.



That place is awesome, every time I look at photos I am green with envy.
If that is the barn I can only imagine what the house and property you fell in love with looks like.


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

Taffy that sounds like a good ad! 

How much should i charge?

I feel bad, because I really don't know how good it is with the barn, only a true horse lover would know. I thought the heated buckets were cool! :thumbsup:

And yes the property and pool are amazing!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Two ways this could go:

1) Trainer could rent stalls to boarders, taking on all responsibilities, feeding cleaning, etc. Most trainers would then give boarders lessons and or train/ride said boarders horses several times a week. They would then collect monthly board from the boarders. Around here my friend pays her trainer $700 a month for this service.
Your place would essentially be a boarding barn with people coming and going, but the trainer would be running it. Boarders also might want to keep their horse trailers at the barn, a lot of stables charge extra for that. So if you don't want horse trailers you need to discuss that with the trainer. My employer hated to look at the trailer, I couldn't keep it where I worked.

2) the trainer could take horses in for training with out the owners. You would have the owners coming out to see their horses, but it would most likely be by appointment with the trainer.
This senario might be more difficult to fill, because it might be hard for one trainer to keep 6 stalls filled all the time. 

You can set up ground rules with the trainer, like when the barn closes for the evening, and the maximum number of horses on the property.

This doesn't answer you how much question.
You need to figure out your expenses, electric, maintenance, etc. 
But you need also to realize that the trainer need to make a living also.
It would be great if you got an awesome trainer, that was a proud of your barn as you are and takes care of it accordingly.

Don't charge per horse because that gives the trainer no incentive to keep the barn full, why is it your loss that she lost a client.
I will ask how much my friends trainer pays for her barn.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Barn & fenced pasture for rent

whole boarding facility for rent

barn and acreage for rent

barn and acreage for rent

Looking for a horse facility


----------



## MammaCruz (Mar 5, 2013)

THose ads are really great to see. I have so much more to think about. I appreciate everyones input! I seriously have no clue--but am excited about the possibilities. And I'd rather horses eat my pasture than the lawn mower!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Another thought, hire a manager to run it for you.
I have been at my present job for almost 30 years. 
It is a private country home of a businessman that lives in town. 
I manage the entire property, 200 acres, including taking care of, at one time 9 horses.
Do maintenance on anything if it is in my capabilities or I hire it out.
I take care of the pool and landscaping, cut the grass, help with entertaining, grocery shop, hire any workers that need hiring, anything that needs to be done on the property I either do it or get it done.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I'm drooling. You're lucky. I would love to have a barn like that. There are a few places around here that are owned by one person and managed by another. You need to find a good person to manage your barn for you.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I would not just throw ad out anywhere, but would stick to "horse" type sites.

You need to find a good trainer, with good client base, who is successful, and sensible. If you get just someone who "thinks I'm a trainer" type, you will regret it. Greatly.

And you need to check with your insurance agent too.

But this is too nice a barn to just turn over to self boarders, or someone who will cause you grief.


----------

